# Vergunning an der Maas?



## Speedy1911 (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo, ich habe früher mal an der Maas geangelt und habe mir überlegt wieder mit dem Angeln anzufangen.
Dazu wollte ich mir morgen die Sportvisakte in den Niederlanden kaufen gehen und im Gebiet um Venlo und Tegelen an der Maas ein wenig angeln gehen.
Problem ist, dass ich im Internet gelesen habe, dass man für bestimme Gewässer noch eine zusätzliche Erlaubnis braucht und keine Informationen bezüglich der Maas gefunden habe.
Nach meinem jetzigen Wissensstand siehts so aus als wenn ich an der Maas nur die normale Sportvisakte bräuchte, da das Gewässer ja niemandem gehört und Schiffverkehr dort herrscht.
Dennoch bin ich mir da nicht sicher, deswegen wüsste ich gerne:
-reicht die normale Sportvisakte?
-wie sieht, das mit kleinen Flussarmen aus, wo der Schifffahrtsverkehr logischerweise nicht hineinfährt weil Sackgasse?


Das würde mich mal interessieren, weil das schon doof wäre wenn ich dann da als armer Abiturient der grad mal die Sportvisakte bezahlen kann auch noch Strafe zahlen müsste 

So das wäre dann mal mein erste Post gewesen, ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen 
MFG Speedy


----------



## krauthis7 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*

hy schau mal hier nach :
http://www.anglerboard.de/angelpraxis/september03_niederlande.htm


----------



## Speedy1911 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*

das hab ich mir schon durchgelesen und war mir da wie in meinem ersten post beschrieben nicht sicher, deswegen hab ich hier gefragt.


----------



## Lachsy (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*

ES kommt drauf an womit du angeln willst , mit der Sportvisakte eine rute und nur gewisse köder erlaubt.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Speedy1911 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*

wenn ich mit den erlaubten ködern und nur einer angel an der maas angeln will brauch ich also nur die sportvisakte für 9,95€?


wie sieht das mit 2 angeln aus?


----------



## Lachsy (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*

Bei 2 angeln muss du zu der Sportvisakte noch die  vergunning haben

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Speedy1911 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*

achso, ansonsten kann ich also mit einer nagel + zugelassene köder an der gesamten maas angeln?


weiß wer ein gemütliches plätzchen an der maas? *g*


----------



## Lachsy (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*



			
				Speedy1911 schrieb:
			
		

> achso, ansonsten kann ich also mit einer nagel + zugelassene köder an der gesamten maas angeln?
> 
> 
> weiß wer ein gemütliches plätzchen an der maas? *g*



Ja kannst du, aber nicht in den Seen, die von der Maas abgehn, nur im fluss selber.

Was nennst du gemütlich?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Speedy1911 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*

seen die von der maas abgehen kenn ich auch garkeine, ich kenn nur so nen flussarm aber ich denke nicht, dass man den als see bezeichnen kann 

''gemütliches plätzchen'':
eher ein guter platz mit der bedingung, dass man nich kilometerweit durchn matsch robben muss und der platz nich total verdreckt ist.


----------



## Lachsy (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich kein ufer angler bin.

Zur Maas selber gibt es auch teile wo angeln verboten ist

Sie dürfen nicht angeln und betreten:

* die inseln und Kunstanlagen zwischen den Schleusen und Stauddämmen von Linne-Roermond-Belfeld und Sambeek
* Die neuene Maasteile oben und unter dem stau- und schleussen -Complex bei Roermond und den hier gelegenden Zuleitungskanälen.
* ein Teil des linken Maasufers stromabwärts zwischen KM 104.000 und km 105.600
* Das Eigentum von A.TH. Mol und M.C.M Ras  beide Wohnhaft in Broekhuizen,bekannt als ufer von der Maas ab Broekhuizer Molenbeek
* das Eigentum von H.J.H Strijbos, bekannt als ufer Maas an der Westlichen linken Hälfte, 200 meter stromabwärts von B.W.B.P. -N 241, gelegen bei Grubbenvorst
* Gemeinde Vierlingsbeek ab fähre Bergen - Vierlingsbeek bis 250 meter vor der Fähre Afferden-Sambeek
*Ein Teil zwischen km 145.950 (obere Stromseite von den Deurenbergplatz Sambeek ) und km 147.000 (unterer Staudam bei Sambeek)

Sie drüfen nicht betreten:
das Ufer ab Fähre Bergen Vierlingsbeek bis zum Gemeindlichen Grenzgebiet Boxmeer -Vierlingsbeek (250m von der Fähre Afferden -Sambeek)

so steht es in der Liste der Angelgewässer "limburg"

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Speedy1911 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*

befindet sich alles nicht in meiner nähe
vielen dank für die schnelle und freundliche hilfe #6


----------



## Der_Monty (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*

Hallo,

ich war grade noch in Roermond und habe mein Glück wieder an der Maas versucht. Wenn du nach dem Outlet rechts abfährst und dann direkt wieder links, siehst Du einen Parkplatz. Auto abstellen und keine 20 Meter bist Du am Wasser, z.T. befestigt.
Laut holl. Anglern dort, soll es gute Zander geben. Tja, ich hatte wieder nen Schneider #c 
Umso schöner war der Sonnenuntergang |rolleyes 
http://img124.*ih.us/img124/5695/photo0012tl7.th.jpg

Gruß.


----------



## Speedy1911 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*

also ich werde heute mein glück mal versuchen.
mein vater meinte, wenn ich richtung roermond fahre bis fähre kessel, da ist dieser flußarm wo ich hinwollte, da brauche ich nur die sportvisakte(ja und ich befolge köderbedingungen) richtig?
oder weiß jemand noch ne bessere bzw genauso gute stelle von der erreichbarkeit her wo ich mit sicherheit keine extraerlaubnissen brauche?
am besten beschreibung mit irgendwelchen straßennamen am zielort damit mein navi das findet^^
evtl könnte mir auch falls oben nachgefragte bedingungen gelten jemand sagen was das da für ne straße an besagtem flussarm ist sonst irre ich nachher noch stundenlang irgendwo da rum^^
letzte frage: wo is in venlo oder tegelen eigentlich die vvv-stelle, nen angelladen oder die post wo ich die sportvisakte kaufen kann?
hoffe ich bekomme noch rechtzeitig ne antwort und man verzeihe mir meine viele fragerei


----------



## BSZocher (1. August 2006)

*AW: Vergunning an der Maas?*



			
				Speedy1911 schrieb:
			
		

> letzte frage: wo is in venlo oder tegelen eigentlich die vvv-stelle, nen angelladen oder die post wo ich die sportvisakte kaufen kann?



Eurotackle Venlo Biss. Hoensbroeckstraat 29-35 5914 BP Venlo Tel 0031/77/3542128


----------

